# more than one Male Betta in a Tank.



## KappaFish (Feb 6, 2010)

I have herd that some people have more that one male Betta fish in a tank with no dvider. These people said that there fish do not fight. Could this be true? If so can I put more males in my tank?


----------



## 2brown347 (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm going to start out by saying don't do it.

That being said it _can_ be done, usually involving a couple senarios.

1. One betta spends all it's time hiding (bad)
2. Two well tempered males are kept next to eachother with dividers for a long period of time and it's eventually removed after a amount of time (risky)
3. Males (usually more then 2 from same batch) that are kept together since they were fry (usually in a small tank) sometimes don't fight because there isn't any territory for them to win anyway (gotta raise them from fry, and it's still risky)

and they only way I'd recommend:
4. If you had a large tank with a large foot print with lots of caves, plants and other objects to break lines of site you could house multiple males and females in together. This is because the males would be able to establish their own territories with enough room between to prevent fighting. (Lots of money, time, effort and still not recommended for except for advanced keepers who have done their research. )


So in conclusion if the stars aline for the mentioned ways it is _possible_ but in my opinion if you are at the point in fish keeping where you need to ask that question it's not a good idea. Way 1,2, and 3 are cruel IMO, and the 4th way would be a rather large project. This is my opinion from doing a lot of reading on betta and just tropical fish in general. It can be done but unless you are really dedicated to it shouldn't be.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

NO. Plain and simple. 

The ONLY people that should be keeping multiple males in a tank are *experienced *breeders. It takes a LARGE (at least 75 gallon) heavily planted tank and the males being from the same spawn and raised together.

I repeat.. only experienced breeders who know what their doing and have the tank space should be doing this. The same goes for male/female tanks with multiple fish.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

1fish2fish said it. It might seem like those peoples males are getting along, but that can change in a second. If you had a 200G MAYBE it would work, but it's a huge if and it would have to be heavily planted.


----------



## Tragedy (Jan 26, 2010)

I concur with everyone.

You said your tank is a 1.5g, right? That would be torture. You'd kill both Betta's.


----------



## KappaFish (Feb 6, 2010)

yes 1.5 but i don't think i am going to get another male


----------

